# [Q] what does musicfx do?



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Says it all in the title. I see this mentioned in all the roms and installed in system/app, but I have no idea what it does or how to use it. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its the apk or program that controls sound on the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

bowtieduece said:


> Says it all in the title. I see this mentioned in all the roms and installed in system/app, but I have no idea what it does or how to use it. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's the built in Equalizer for the Google Music app.

To use it, open google music (the one that was preinstalled), then play a song. Hit the menu button at the top and then select sound effects. Keep in mind it only works for the preinstalled google music app.


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> It's the built in Equalizer for the Google Music app.
> 
> To use it, open google music (the one that was preinstalled), then play a song. Hit the menu button at the top and then select sound effects. Keep in mind it only works for the preinstalled google music app.


Thank you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

